# Man charged $81,400,836,908 for gas



## Clark Kent (Feb 27, 2009)

*Man charged $81,400,836,908 for gas
By Miko - 02-27-2009 09:50 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

http://www.consumerenergyreport.com/...or-86-billion/


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 27, 2009)

Seems reasonable to me. The Saudis have gotta eat too.


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 27, 2009)

Clark Kent said:


> *Man charged $81,400,836,908 for gas*
> *By Miko - 02-27-2009 09:50 PM*
> *Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
> ====================
> ...


 
I'll bet he was driving an SUV.

That would explain everything.

First the environment, now this.

Gas guzzling bastards.


-Rob

(read: sarcasm)


----------



## Carol (Feb 27, 2009)

> Initially, Mr. Zamora thought it mustve been a joke. But after contacting PayPal customer service he was surprised to see that the company treated it as anything but a laughing matter.
> Somebody from a foreign country who spoke in broken English argued with me for 10 to 15 minutes, Zamora said.  Did you get the gas? he asked. Like I had to prove that I didnt pump $81,400,836,908 in gas!




Note to self, PayPal Financial Services ain't all that.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 27, 2009)

Was he at the Mobil down the street from me?  They're up to $2.35/gal.


----------



## Dao (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank god I don't drive ! hehe


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 9, 2009)

Man, I have a 94 Camaro.  Now I'm afraid to fill it, its gas tank much be HUGE!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 9, 2009)

Watch your utility use as well....



> *Xcel's million-dollar misprint a shock*
> 
> written by: Tom McGhee, Denver Post, posted by: Sara Gandy
> 
> AURORA - Jittilak Chaivann relies on her bank to automatically pay the bills for her Aurora restaurant. But the $1.28 million bill that came this month from Xcel Energy swamped her account and threw her into a panic.


----------



## grydth (Mar 9, 2009)

The way energy prices were going last summer, I thought we were heading for something like this.

The customer should have paid in Zimbabwean dollars.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 9, 2009)

grydth said:


> the customer should have paid in zimbabwean dollars.



lol!


----------

